
Imgur avoids the ugliness of social media (2018) - Tomte
https://www.recode.net/2018/12/26/18155660/imgur-alan-schaaf-social-media-cesspool-abuse-moderation-kara-swisher-recode-decode-podcast
======
zimpenfish
It's nowhere near as toxic as Twitter, for sure, but there's definitely a
toxicity bubbling under the surface. If you stay in "most viral,
newest/popular" and keep to the high rated comments, you might never encounter
it though.

------
anewdirection
Just browsing thru images shows this to be quite untrue. Its just a subset of
reddit content, also gamed by bad actors. Plenty of hateful and violent
content, as well as a staggering amount of misleading graphics as well. Look
for yourself, be your own judge.

